# norestherone



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi girls,

I have just been put on this tablet 3x a day, but experiencing really sore pains the only way I can describe it is when I have had my gonal f injections like ovarian pain can ne1 give me advice if u have had this before x


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi,
  ive been taking these tablets to down regulate since 3rd august,2 a day and took my last ones today ready for my prostrap injection on wednesday,i have experienced ovary pain also and for the 1st 2 days had an awful headache but that subsided. hope this helps xx


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

That's great thanks 4ur help


----------

